# Horse Progress days!



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

That sounds like it was quite fun. I'd love to go to one of those week long (or even 3-day) driving clinics! The drafts really range a lot in mentality and patience depending on what they were bred for. Many horses bred for farm work are fairly easy and calm, where as the hitch bred horses can be quite a handful at any age. I would love to see pictures from your event!


----------

